# I made my goats hoove bleed???



## arabianequine (Jul 17, 2011)

What can I use to stop it....just the tip cut too short?

I don't have quick stop. I will use flour for now. Trying to think of something plain. Maybe bag balm.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like it will stop....I kept her tied up and kept walking her around and kept dipping it in the flour if it still looked too bloody. I let her go now after one last tip.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

Flour works pretty good, or just applying pressure with a rag or paper towel until it stops. A minor nick usually stops bleeding on its own really quickly anyway once the goat stands on it. In case of a really serious hoof bleed, it can be stopped by cauterizing it with a disbudding iron.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 17, 2011)

Baking Soda works well to stop bleeding in a pinch. I've used it after cutting our dog's toenail too close.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

Flour, baking soda, corn starch...even cob webs from the corners of the barn work.  The point is for "blood stop" products is it should be somewhat clean to keep infection down...and something that can keep the blood pooled on the site so the blood stays on the source of the injury so the coagulation properties in the blood are on site and able to work.  

Hope shes doing better.  I have certainly done that before...ugggh..I am doing hoofs today!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

not a biggy it will stop in the words of our old horse vet....  "All bleeding stops eventually"  lol


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought baking soda would burn. I did not think of corn starch I had that too. Her feet are so messed up and yes I was cutting at night....lol. I had my head light on. I went out before dark but did not get back in till after dark. I was just getting ready to finish up too and one last snip of course. 

I have worked on them last night for a couple hours and the night before. I still have a foot and a half to go. I only have done it one other time since they been here and I took them down a lot more then the first time. They need it but the first time I was very nervous being my first time. I think it is really hard for her to stand on 3 feet being so big. Last night she finally laid down on the last one I was working on, I told her that was perfect. 


If I ever get kids out here. When I need to disbud I will have the person that is gonna do that look at this girls feet then. Till then I will keep them down and trimmed the best I can.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 17, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> not a biggy it will stop in the words of our old horse vet....  "All bleeding stops eventually"  lol


Yeah well I want her still moving....lol. It was not that bad probably equivalent to when the groomer nips my dogs nail too short.


----------

